# CC - Sexy Photoshoot - NN but might be NSFW



## Guinness Man

Indoor. Natural Lighting. Post processed as best I could. 
Let me have it. I have tough skin. lol

removed


----------



## Rosshole

The first two seemed to have missed the focus point...   and the model doesn't do much for me.  I like 3 the best though.

Also, I don't really like the result of the b & w with red pillow and lips...   One or the other, (i would prefer lips only though)


----------



## Guinness Man

Thanks Ross. I see your points. I really like number 7.
3 is one of my favs. Kind of Emo even though she isnt. lol


----------



## Rosshole

Guinness Man said:


> Thanks Ross. I see your points. I really like number 7.
> 3 is one of my favs. Kind of Emo even though she isnt. lol


 
Sure...  please take my C&C with a grain of salt as i am just getting into this hobby also (I also rock a D5000 though)


----------



## Gaerek

A lot of these seem to have missed focus. How are you focusing? Do you use the automatic focus selection? #2 looks like she is giving off a "rude gesture" if you know what I mean. I think #4 is my favorite, it seems the best focused of the bunch.

As far as selective coloring (like on #5), people who know me, know I'm not a big fan, and I think going either full color or full B&W is always a better option. Some people like it, but a lot of photographers think it cheapens the photo, and makes it not look as good. If you insist on selective coloring, here's a tip, most of the time, you should only color the subject, or where you want someone to look first. In a selective colored shot, your eyes almost always go directly to the colored portion of the shot first. In this shot, I immediately looked at the pillow, and that drew my eyes right out of the frame. I didn't initially realize her lips were colored. I'm looking at it again, and now I see you left the eyes colored. Be very picky about what you leave colored in a selective colored shot. Subtle is almost always better than drastic (but not always).


----------



## Guinness Man

Its on auto focus. Her room was TINY and I was litterally 2 feet from her while shooting. Your point is well taken, I noticed that as well after looking at them post.

All in all I am happy with them but yeah... room for improvement.

Thanks for the coloring tip. Again, good advise.


----------



## Nikkor

Not sexy in my opinion.


----------



## JButler

I like #4. Don't like the selective color in #5 (distracting) and like #6 but not the strange shadow in the background.


----------



## Cooler_King

7 is my fave


----------



## Live_free

WeddingPhotographer said:


> Not sexy in my opinion.



agree, not to be rude.... but she isn't the greatest looking. The only photo that I like, that seems to have focused correctly is the last one.


----------



## HikinMike

Live_free said:


> agree, not to be rude.... *but she isn't the greatest looking*. The only photo that I like, that seems to have focused correctly is the last one.



I think that comment is rude. I think comments should be about the pose, light etc.....not the model.


----------



## Olympus E300

Seven is my favorite...The white balance might be a little off though and her face seems a little soft.  Of course, I'm no expert - these are just my observations.  I may be way off base here.  Experts?

One more note...The wrinkle in the wall directly behind her and just above her right shoulder is a little distracting to me.  Nothing serious...Just an observation.

Well done.  Cheers!
- Dan


----------



## Live_free

HikinMike said:


> Live_free said:
> 
> 
> 
> agree, not to be rude.... *but she isn't the greatest looking*. The only photo that I like, that seems to have focused correctly is the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that comment is rude. I think comments should be about the pose, light etc.....not the model.
Click to expand...


Well the title is sexy photo shoot, and I don't consider the composition, lighting, etc. to be sexy. I think you know what a guy considers sexy though.


----------



## HikinMike

Live_free said:


> Well the title is sexy photo shoot, and I don't consider the composition, lighting, etc. to be sexy. *I think you know what a guy considers sexy though.*



Just throwing this out.....some guys like different types of 'sexy'. Be it larger, shorter, thin etc. 

I do think the composition needs some work as well as the lighting. I think the model looks 'uncomfortable' or not relaxed.


----------



## keith foster

I think your model is attractive and it is great you were able to find someone like her to practice your craft on.

#3 is my least favorite, the distortion makes her head look giant and her body small.  In #1 I am not sure if your white balance is off or it could be the look you were going for but it distracted me.

#7 is my favorite pose and composition.  I think when your model becomes more comfortable so it comes across in her poses and when you nail the focus in your shots you will have some really good shots for us to look at in the near future.

Thanks for sharing your shots by the way!


----------



## Olympus E300

keith foster said:


> I think your model is attractive and it is great you were able to find someone like her to practice your craft on.
> 
> #3 is my least favorite, the distortion makes her head look giant and her body small. In #1 I am not sure if your white balance is off or it could be the look you were going for but it distracted me.
> 
> #7 is my favorite pose and composition. I think when your model becomes more comfortable so it comes across in her poses and when you nail the focus in your shots you will have some really good shots for us to look at in the near future.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your shots by the way!



Keith, you're always such a supportive guy with just the right words!  Cheers brother!!  You said, pretty well exactly what I was thinking...Thanks for that!!

- Dan


----------



## Eco

1.  Not sexy plus something is on her left cheek.

2. Sexy but something is wrong (IMO) with the skin tone.

3.  Great picture with the exception of her facial expression.  

4&5.  Nice job!  The red pillow and lipstick are cool on the b&W one.  If you get bored post or pm me how you did that.  

6&7 same as #3, the facial expression is not sexy IMO.

On another note people should take it easy in these threads about the models.  Most if not all of us can't afford professional models that are a perfect 10 in everyone's eyes.  I personally don't care what the models look like as long as the photographer captured good pictures that match the theme (sexy, angry, cute........).  If people keep complaining about the models then people will stop posting them for CC and then I will miss out on viewing the nice pictures.


----------



## Craig G

Contrary to some opinions, I think the model has some attractive qualities. 

1. I think her hands need to be positioned differently. They don't look relaxed. Better placement might make them look less skeletal.

2. Again the hand. Finger tips supporting the chin just doesn't look natural.

3. I don't care for this pose. She looks completely out of proportion. (ie. Giant head) She looks as if she was crawling towards me and if the case I would have spread her legs out slightly.

6. Also unnatural. I might have considered crossing her forearms in front of her chest and arching her back more to reveal some chest. 

7. I like 

Thanks for sharing. Just my opinions.


----------



## Guinness Man

Thank you all.

She isnt a pro model, Im not a pro photographer. all that considered I took a lot away from composition and expressions and hand placement. She seems like shed be down to do another one. Ill try to make all the corrections.

as far as her being attractive, I guess to each their own. No one's hurting my feelings. 

Cheers and thanks again


----------



## Sirashley

Well, my 2 cents would be that the two main problems here are lighting and focusing, as others have mentioned. I would suggest picking up an off-camera flash and perhaps a 50mm prime 1.8 lens for your D5000. The lens you can get for under 150$, and you can get an off camera older Nikon flash on ebay for under 100$. You would be shocked at the difference bouncing a flash can make... 

Oh yeah, I think the model is very sexy and I her poses in 6 and 7 are hot... I think the fact that the focus was missed just killed them...


----------



## Hooker771

For me numbers 1 and two are the worst. The lighting on her arm on number 1 is weird and draws my eye to the left. Number two the same, weird lighting under the chin.

As for the others, I think you did a good job. Im a beginner, hence me posting in the beginners forum, but I would be happy with them.

Edit, I just went back and looked at the selective coloring and her eyes almost look jaundiced (sp?). Get rid of that.

7 is an awesome shot and I hate the Phillies


----------



## TJ K

Sirashley said:


> Well, my 2 cents would be that the two main problems here are lighting and focusing, as others have mentioned. I would suggest picking up an off-camera flash and perhaps a 50mm prime 1.8 lens for your D5000. The lens you can get for under 150$, and you can get an off camera older Nikon flash on ebay for under 100$. You would be shocked at the difference bouncing a flash can make...
> 
> Oh yeah, I think the model is very sexy and I her poses in 6 and 7 are hot... I think the fact that the focus was missed just killed them...



I think a 35 1.8 would be better in a situation like this because he said he was two feet away from her and a 50 might be a bit too long on a DX camera for a full body shot. Good portrait if you don't mind cropping off some body in a cramped space where you can't back up anymore. 7 is my favorite but definitely put the camera on single point focus and choose the point closest to her eyes and the pictures will improve a lot just by doing that. GL 
TJ


----------



## keith foster

TJ K is right about the 50mm in tight situations on my crop body camera.  I love my 50 but I have to be able to get at least 10-15 ft away from my subject to get a full length body shot.


----------



## iskoos

Statements like "the model doesn't have it or such" is not appropriate to me either.
You do not need to be a beauty queen to look sexy. You could have super sexy shots with this model if you have better environment/conditions.
I did not like the ligthing in any of the pictures. And none of the pictures look sharp...
I would take the pic#1 out of this set if it were me.
She looks definitely different(lively) on the #2. (I guess this would be my favorite)
My 2nd best goes for the #4. (definitely better than #5)
#6 and #7 won't do it for me either...(Just my opinion).
In my book sexiness is not showing more skin. Other details more important to me. One thing that immediately caught my attention was her finger nails. They do not look feminine. You can't claim you tried to  picture her naturally because she is wearing makeup.


----------



## robbie_vlad

Most of what I would say, has been said, so I'll add one more thing. Her face looks dead. When shooting models you should try to get a sense of connection between the model and the camera. IMO, none of these are sexy because I don't feel any of that connection. Make sure your models are aware of their facial expressions and that their eyes are, as I put it when I'm shooting models, "trying to see my eye back through the lens".


----------



## wiredhernandez

I believe the issue is with the series. The girl is definitely attractive but the poses and pictures aren't. We are all on a road to improvement. Big E for effort. Good luck on your next shoot.


----------



## inTempus

Nice work, congrats on taking the plunge and getting into model photography.  I'm sure you'll find it just as rewarding and challenging as I do.  My whole outlook on my photography changed once I started getting into shooting models.

As noted, the focus seems a little soft at times.  Watch your shutter speeds closely to make sure you're not getting motion blur.  Also, if you're shooting at wide apertures, be very careful about which focus point you use.  If you're using your center point, locking focus, then recomposing, with a wide aperture you're likely to cause a focus shift when you recompose.  Select an active focus point closer to the models eyes (or the focus point you're going after) and minimize your camera movement after locking focus.

The model is beautiful by the way.

1.  It's simple and casual, but nothing really exciting.  The pose leaves a little to be desired. You also are a little close to the wall as I get the feeling she's right up against it based on the subtle shadows to the left.

2.  Great smile, but again a bit simple and not real exciting.  I don't like the blown highlight to the right as it doesn't transition well from the texture to the left to the solid white to the right.  On all of these shots you could have benefited from a white reflector quite a bit.  It would have helped to make her skin tones pop a little more and give some depth to the images.  You can make one yourself on the cheap, just use some white foam board available at any crafts store (like Michael's or Hobby Lobby).

3.  This one is more interesting then the first two.  I'm a sucker for odd angles and different perspectives.  It's still missing something, and the composition isn't quite on target (like her chopped off left hand), but I like the concept.  The shadows in the background aren't flattering IMHO.  Again, she's a beautiful girl, so you have lots to work with here!

4.  Kind of bland, not a very interesting shot I'm sorry to say.  Also, the white balance seems a bit off.   I think a reflector and getting some light on her would have helped with the exposure and giving some depth to the image.

5.  I'm not a fan of selective coloring.  It looks like you were trying to find something to use the technique as it doesn't really fit.  

6.  The shot has potential, but it's a bit off.  The foot shadow should be removed and it appears she's really mashing her breasts.  I would try a slightly different approach, but it shows you're thinking about composition.

7.  This is probably my favorite from the set.  The focus is soft and the white balance is off, but I like the composition the best.

Keep up the practice!  Also, I would look into getting some studio lights if you're planning on going further down the model shooting road.  You can use external flashes or you can get a couple of Alien Bee 400's.  There are some other similarly priced lighting kits that have been discussed on the board.  You should be able to find the threads via a search.

At a minimum, I would get a reflector and start trying to shape light to help bring your images to life.


----------



## inTempus

robbie_vlad said:


> Make sure your models are aware of their facial expressions and that their eyes are, as I put it when I'm shooting models, "trying to see my eye back through the lens".


I've started using a full length mirror in my studio shoots so the model can see her look.  Inexperienced models often struggle with facial expressions and posing because they're distracted or trying too hard.  Women live in mirrors, so give them one.    It's helped me at times, but it's not a solution for all situations.


----------



## Nikkor

I'd say some really dramatic lighting would make these awesome! But congrats on getting a great model! She seemed super comfortable and had a lot of fun!


----------



## ANDS!

I gotta see some of the females some of you fellas are pullin' to call that chick "unattractive". . .are you sh*tting me?  Nevermind that the subjective quality of "beauty" isn't even the point here.  It's the photo stupid.

And as such, yea the photos aren't that hot (I am especially not feeling the selective colored shot).  The good thing is, she was willing to rock and roll, so at least you have that out of the way, and she is a thin good looking gal so you shouldn't have to struggle TOO much to put her in flattering positions.  I say, ditch this joint and hop over to Photography-on-the.net and browse their Glamour & Nude section for idea and inspirations on what you can achieve with a willing model and a little creativity.


----------



## keith foster

Thanks, once again to InTempus for your willingness to share your knowledge in such a positive way.  I have only been on this forum for a month or so and I have used your c&c as an example  as the template for kind of feedback and people it takes to make a great forum.  
Thank you!  I learn something every time you post.


----------



## Guinness Man

Wow. So much to reply yo. so many valid points. Very humbling and I learned a lot. especially about lighting and bringing her to life as well as her expressions and connecting with the camera. I am going to send a few PMs but the comments have been great. Thanks again!


----------



## Rekd

1: Looks un-interested. Lighting and focus is off (in general across all the images). The position of her hands is distracting IMO. 

2: Great smile, but the background and the glare on her right collar/breast looks very distracting, as does the smaller glare and shadow on her right collar/breast. 

3: Great pose, but the distortion makes her head look huge. I love the effect of the strap around her arm. 

4: A good shot but might be better if she were looking to (camera) left. 

5: Keep it in color, or go straight B/W.

6: A good shot IMO. The background could use a little cleaning up, including what appears to be the shadow of her foot.

7: My fav. That's a sexy photo! The b/g color could be something besides yellowish, but this one is much sexier than the rest.

Keep at it, and keep posting more pictures. There's a lot of good advice in this thread, so if you've got access to this young lady take advantage of it and take heed of the critiques. They may sting a little but they will surely make you a better photog, and could help your model as well! :thumbup:


----------



## inTempus

ANDS! said:


> I gotta see some of the females some of you fellas are pullin' to call that chick "unattractive". . .are you sh*tting me?


No kidding.  She's a gorgeous model, I would shoot with her without hesitation.


----------



## Guinness Man

I do have access to her pretty frequently. Im shooting her again on Thursday morning hopefully. I bought 2, 20" softboxes 500 watts each.

any advice?


----------



## Guinness Man

a different one from the same shoot

removed


----------



## keith foster

It is amazing the difference a little light makes.   This last one is my favorite.  Have fun with the softboxes, lots of options just opened up to you now.

Here is a link that I found helpful to start learning about lighting placement.  The thing I like about this site was the ability to click on lighting placement and then see the result on a portrait of having the lights in those places.

Foundations of Lighting Placement

Good luck and I hope to see some great pics from your next shoot.


----------



## bhphotography

They seem a little soft and flat to me. Try having more light, I think your camera may be struggling to get a focus with the low level of light. As for the flat, try getting the model closer to the light source, and get inbetween the light source and your model, ie have the window behind you and either to the left or the right. This should give you some contrast.

The only pose I sorta like is the last one. Try the same pose but with her chin slightly lower and her eyes closed maybe.


----------

